# 1,000 AGR points for $9.99??



## RRrich (Feb 16, 2010)

I got an email from AGR that said "*Receive 1,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards bonus points per rental when you pick Enterprise - plus 50 points, now through March 31, 2010." and "* call 1 800 rent-a-car and reference customer # AMGRBNS. Be sure to have your Amtrak Guest Rewards member number ready. Your rental must end on or before March 31, 2010."

 

OK thats good, an email Enterprise said "*Get away with a weekend rental starting from $9.99/day.¹" *sounds like 1,000 points for $10 to me if you can use them together.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 17, 2010)

RRrich said:


> I got an email from AGR that said "*Receive 1,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards bonus points per rental when you pick Enterprise - plus 50 points, now through March 31, 2010." and "* call 1 800 rent-a-car and reference customer # AMGRBNS. Be sure to have your Amtrak Guest Rewards member number ready. Your rental must end on or before March 31, 2010."
> 
> OK thats good, an email Enterprise said "*Get away with a weekend rental starting from $9.99/day.¹" *sounds like 1,000 points for $10 to me if you can use them together.


Just a guess, but they MAY have a requirement of a certain "class" or amount you have to spend, B4 you are eligible for the bonus points.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm hoping that promo is good on their 3 day weekend rates, where I can usually get a decent car here for about $60 including all the vigorish, not to mention pick up and drop off service right at the door.


----------



## yarrow (Feb 18, 2010)

i made a reservation yesterday. just went to the enterprise site and when the time came entered the code. supposed to be 1k points plus 50 points per rental day. the best price i could get with the agr code was around $8 more than using the costco code. probably worth it for the month of march when you get the 1k bonus but i don't know about after that


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 19, 2010)

I have rented three Enterprise cars since January.

I received the e-mail yesterday. Any way to go back to get the points?


----------

